# Conformation Critique?



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking for advice from experienced packers that pack their goats 10+ miles in. As my packers will be taken on week long elk and deer hunting trips as well as family outings. I was wondering how important conformation is. I've read Carolyn's and Johns books. Carolyn Eddys book makes believe one of my boys has really weak conformation. I was thinking of showing one of my goats the freezer. He's rebellious and started not listening. He gives out a lot quicker than the others. My other two haven't yet. His rear legs are much straighter than the other boys. His joints seem stacked on too of each other. I plan on packing my boys hard someday with all the hunting I do. Is he worth working on the attitude problem or should I start fresh? We have about 20 goats(meat, dairy, packers). I already have a prospect that could take his place and two 5 mo olds starting training.

PS- I know this pasture is dirty. We are building two more huge pastures so we can rotate. I'm leaving the poop thats there for the rainy season. Help that soil and let the hay grow from the turds. Lol

Here's the pics:

Coconut - packer in question 









Casper - my energizer goat









Trigger - prospect that would take Coconuts spot


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm no packer, lol, but I think Trigger has way better conformation then Coconut. 
Trigger is level across the top, better blended, more balanced, and his legs look way better then Coconut's.
Coconut is very unbalanced, steep, posty legged and weak across the top.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd agree with the above post. Coconut does have very posty hind legs, which is not good packgoat conformation. You want a nice angle to the hocks, which both Casper and Trigger have. The other two also have much more level backs than Coconut, which means they are stronger and will be easier to fit packs to. 

More than that, if Coconut has a disagreeable attitude about packing, then it doesn't sound like he's worth putting the time and effort into for the kind of work you plan to use him for. If you were just doing little day hikes and picnics, sure, you could work with him. But you need a goat that will pull his weight and not quit when the going gets tough. You don't ever want to be faced with the tragedy of having to leave him behind or put him down in the mountains because he refuses to follow you when the trail gets tough or the weather turns bad.


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you both. You confirmed what I was thinking. Appreciate it.


----------

